# Engine Noise - Valve Chatter?



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

My wife's I35 started making this noise this past week (see videos). It does it when you first start up. The noise subsides once it is warm, but it still does it at different points throughout the RPM range. You can hear it better in the second and third videos. Can anyone tell me what this is? Is it valve chatter or something else?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be an exhaust leak where the exhaust manifolds bolt on to the heads.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This could apply:

Reference:
ITB03-043

Date:
June 18, 2003

2002 I35; RATTLE NOISE FROM ENGINE WHEN STARTED COLD.

APPLIED VEHICLE: 
2002 I35 (CA33)

APPLIED VIN: 
Built before JNKDA31A(*)3T 108933

APPLIED DATE: 
Built before November 20, 2002

APPLIED ENGINE: 
VQ35DE

IF YOU CONFIRM:

The engine in an Applied Vehicle makes a rattle noise for about 1 second when started cold,

DETERMINE IF:

The noise is coming from the left or right side VTC (Valve Timing Control) sprocket.

ACTION:

Replace the VTC sprocket that is making noise.

Intake sprocket P/N: 13025-8J100


----------

